# doctora



## superpupi

¿como puedo traducir "doctora"? refiriéndome a medicina claro. gracias!!


----------



## Vicomte123

Docteur ou doctoresse.
Pas de piège ici je crois.


----------



## yserien

On peut appeler une femme médecin "Madame la Doctoresse". Cette forme reste néanmoins minoritaire en France par rapport à "Madame le Docteur". Cela ne s'applique qu'aux docteurs en médecine.www.wiktionnaire.org


----------



## superpupi

merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Vicomte123

Le fait est qu'il manque le contexte. Cela dit -et si Yserien me le permet- "Madame la Doctoresse" ou "Madame le Docteur" seraient à employer dans des contextes extrêmement formels ou dans un courrier par exemple.


----------



## superpupi

Oui, en fait c'est un contexte tres formel, un certificat medical pour traduction assermentée. merci!!


----------



## LLMCA

Retomando el tema de nuestro compañero, si se trata de un cert. médico y viene la abreviatura: " La Dra. María Pérez, certifica....", "Mme. le Dr...." ¿sería lo correcto y lo utilizado habitualmente? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vicomte123

En faisant une rapide recherche sur Google, "Mme. le Dr" apparaît 411.000 fois. 583 pour "Mme la Dr"...je crois que c'est sans appel!


----------



## LLMCA

Vale, he planteado mal la pregunta, me gustaría poder utilizar en francés "Mme. la Doctoresse" en lugar de "Madame le Docteur", pero con las abreviaturas no he podido encontrar (en Gloogle) algo como "Mme. la Drs." y "Mme. la Dr." me parece lo más cercano, aunque no me suena bien. Se utiliza menos pero ¿es lo más correcto o no?Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

¿De veras quieres decir "madame la doctoresse"? 

No te lo aconsejo. Quedaría bastante ridículo, y siento tener que decirlo así, tan crudamente, pero es así.

Tampoco existe ningún diminutivo para doctoresse, que más bien es la esposa del doctor.

Lo normal es escribir Madame le docteur X. Pero en un certificado podrías poner por ejemplo:

Mme X, docteur en médecine, certifie que...


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LLMCA

Querría decirlo si no sonase ridículo, esa era cuestión. Muchas gracias.


----------



## iremp

LLMCA said:


> Querría decirlo si no sonase ridículo, esa era cuestión. Muchas gracias.



Hola!!

Volviendo al tema, estoy traduciendo un informe médico (de Suiza) y me aparece muchas veces: Drsse (+ apellido). Creo que se refiere a "doctora", por lo tanto (si no estoy equivocada),si hay abreviación...

Espero vuestra confirmación.

Gracias,

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est l'abréviation de doctoresse, effectivement, et c'est ainsi que disent les Suisses.

Désolée d'avoir été aussi franco-exclusive dans ma réponse antérieure. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## iremp

Merci bien Gévy!!!


----------



## Vicomte123

D'où l'intérêt de connaître le pays de "destination" de la traduction pour un travail perlé. "Localisation", on appelle ça à présent, si je ne m'abuse


----------



## LETICIA68

Buenos días, compañeros. Más de 10 años después, me encuentro releyendo esta conversación sin darme cuenta al principio de que soy una de las participantes... 
Bueno, ¿cómo ha evolucionado el tema de las profesiones en femenino en francés en estos diez años? Ahora estoy decidiendo qué hacer con "Doctora en Médicina", ¿Docteur o Docteure?.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nanon

En français... ou en France ?

Au Canada, _docteure _semble être beaucoup plus utilisé qu'en France : voir Banque de dépannage linguistique - Docteur

En Suisse, je pensais que _doctoresse _était toujours en usage mais je viens de trouver un guide de rédaction du CHU (hôpital universitaire) et de la faculté de médecine de Lausanne qui préconise d'abandonner _doctoresse _et d'écrire _docteure _: https://www.hes-so.ch/data/documents/Guide-redaction-epicene-CHUV-FBM-6705.pdf

En France, presque dix ans après le début de ce fil, l'Académie française a enfin  accepté la féminisation des noms de métiers... pfff ! La féminisation des noms de métiers et de fonctions | Académie française

Et en Belgique, je crois qu'on dit comme en France : exemple sur Kerens, Berthe (1881-?) - Bestor

Autrement dit, actuellement, non seulement il n'est pas déplacé mais il est officiellement permis (en France) de dire qu'Unetelle est docteure en médecine_,_ tout comme de dire qu'Angela Merkel est docteure ès sciences. C'est le mot _médecin _qui reste au masculin (pour éviter la confusion avec la médecine).

Mon médecin généraliste, qui est une femme, signe sa correspondance avec « Dr XXX (nom) » ou avec « Yyy (prénom) XXX (nom), Docteur en médecine générale ». Elle garde le masculin : selon les médecins, c'est une question de choix, d'habitude ou même d'inertie (en fait, je pense que ma généraliste s'en fiche complètement, du moment qu'elle peut soigner ses patients ).


----------



## LETICIA68

Muchas gracias. Me decanto por "Docteure" (Dre) entonces.
¿Y "Cheffe"? Cada vez lo veo más escrito en medios franceses, pero he preguntado a dos francófonas francesas y les suena horrible. Sé que en Suiza no suena mal, de hecho aparece en la Guide de redaction del CHUV que ha citado (quizás debería abrir otro hilo para ese término, pero viene al caso)...


----------



## Nanon

La pregunta no está totalmente fuera de lugar pero ¡ojo! Las recomendaciones de las guías de estilo y el uso común no siempre coinciden, máxime cuando se trata de otro país. Si busco "médecin cheffe de clinique", me salen ejemplos suizos. Al buscar "cheffe de clinique", aparecen algunos ejemplos franceses: Cheffe de clinique - Centre Henri Becquerel

Fuera del contexto médico, sí, quizás deberías abrir otro hilo o consultar éste: le chef, la chef, la cheffe - féminin , llevando también en cuenta que lo que se escribe en los medios también obedece a convenciones de estilo que el común de las personas no aplica instintivamente...


----------



## LETICIA68

Claro, así es. Muchas gracias.


----------

